# Then And Now - The Differences



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Modern advances that you leave you astonished, for good or bad !

Now - It's just been reported on the local BBC (NE) news that a 20 year old man fell over coastal cliffs yesterday, in the dark, while playing Pokemon Go !! He survived the fall after being rescued by emergency services.

Then - At the same age, I had been working 4 years, completed my apprenticeship, bought my first house, got married and was eagerly awaiting the arrival of my first child.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Perhaps all Pokemon Go targets should be placed at the bottom of cliffs or on the central reservation of the M.25?

Evolution could then be left to it's own devices.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My first message has gone to the wrong place.:frown2:

I have no idea what Pokeman go is, but I think it doesn't matter.
Jan


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

​


JanHank said:


> My first message has gone to the wrong place.:frown2:
> 
> I have no idea what Pokeman go is, but I think it doesn't matter.
> Jan


You got it exactly right Jan, it IS something that doesn't matter :wink2: It's an electronic game that I believe superimposes Pokemon characters over your actual surroundings, resulting in users wandering around with their eyes and concentration on their screens.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Crikey Blizzard you were quick off the blocks!


I was on my second job by that age but had only just met the future Mr patp. We were having a whale of a time visiting a lively nightspot every night of the week, going away for dirty weekends 


I had also bought a horse! My family had no connection to horses other than my dad's affiliation to every betting shop in the uk (he was a lorry driver and would navigate towns by using betting shops as landmarks). I used to escape my mother's clutches (housework and more housework) to visit the local riding stables and work for rides. This led to a lifelong love of horses.


We had no money to spare so a very, very kind lady I worked with lent me the money to buy a foal. I had nowhere to keep her but found a farm in Newbury Park. I used to travel there at silly o'clock in the morning to see to my pony and then travel, by tube, to work in Grt Ormond St Hospital. After work back to the stables and then home for tea. 


I chose my boyfriends by how helpful and understanding they were around my horse  One proposed but I turned him down because he had advised me to sell my horse and buy a car instead! Mr patp cut the mustard, though, by helping to muck out and fetch and carry hay and water and even learning to ride!


We got engaged on a visit to Badminton Horse Trials. His Mod mates thought he had gone bonkers falling for a girl that preferred horses to scooters!


And now they follow gadgets around....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone warned of this a while ago Smug smiley  

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/48-jokes-trivia/188833-pokemon-go.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. It sounds a bit daft to me but as it made $14m in its first week in July all I can say is I wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

patp said:


> Crikey Blizzard you were quick off the blocks!
> 
> I was on my second job by that age but had only just met the future Mr patp. We were having a whale of a time visiting a lively nightspot every night of the week, going away for dirty weekends  ......


Yup, it was the dirty weekends that caught up with us :wink2: Absolutely no regrets though, proud of both of my boys.

I took my 2 week summer holiday, found out Mrs Blizz was pregnant, quick enquiry with registry office saw us wed by the time I got back to work ! When the lads at work asked if I'd been up to much during the hols, they got "well actually.... " :grin2:

I didn't know it at the time, but my first employer (National Coal Board) would regularly sell its houses off and I bought one for £1500, modernised it myself and sold it for £15k, which set us up nicely jumping up the housing market, so I suppose "quick off the blocks" pretty much sums up our earlier years.

My youngest step daughter absolutely adores horses and even at 12 years of age, was working all weekend at local stables and taking a 1 hour riding slot as payment. Sounds similar to your start ?

Ken.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Heh, heh, Ken. It took us ten years to get the hang of things and produce a daughter  Too busy mucking out and feeding and grooming around working full time and doing up, like you, a renovation project of a first house. Picked a good 'un in Chris as he was fully qualified heating engineer working on building sites and picking up all sorts of useful skills!


Funny thing is, having renovated three houses and lived in the third for thirty five years, vowing "never again", we saw a renovation project come up for sale in our village and thought hmmm...


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

patp said:


> ......
> 
> Funny thing is, having renovated three houses and lived in the third for thirty five years, vowing "never again", we saw a renovation project come up for sale in our village and thought hmmm...


It's never too late Pat :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I know Ken. We love it where we are though. It would have to be a do it up and sell it, or rent it out, jobby I think.


Couple of minus points. It is non standard construction. Was timber faced with concrete now timber faced with brick. Fine by us but might affect sale value? Also on the route to the local chicken packing company  


Pluses are it has a ground floor bedroom, a very large garden, and faces (at the moment) open fields.


----------

